# Up co2 inline diffuser.



## fleabilly (17 Oct 2012)

I have this running just before the spray bar,(eheim 2213)
And it seems to be sending out large bubbles that just load up in the spray bar and bubble to the surface. Obviously not working. Does anyone have any experience with theses?

Cheers

R

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2012)

Do you mean the occasional big bubble but mainly mist?


----------



## prdad (17 Oct 2012)

I cant see anything from mine. Unless I turn the needle right up and it then sends bubbles out, but also so much co2 that it would gas the fish.  I do it every now and again to keep the fish on their toes. Nothing quite like a complacent microrasbora.


----------



## fleabilly (17 Oct 2012)

Seems more bubble than mist.
If I turn off the co2 and pull the tube off it always pops from an abundance of pressure.
I broke a plastic bubble counter last week. Well I did not break it, more so it exploded. But now I just dip the tube in a glass of water and check the rate is fine then attach it to the diffuser. Could it be dirty? It is only a month old.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fleabilly (17 Oct 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gjZTslOrejM


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prdad (17 Oct 2012)

Any chance of a quick pic of the diffuser?


----------



## fleabilly (17 Oct 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nry (17 Oct 2012)

Some bubbles do join together in the pipework, more so I find now I'm using a spray bar with ridges etc. where all the pipework joins together.  My lily pipe was a much smoother connection so I got less larger bubbles.


----------



## prdad (17 Oct 2012)

Slightly different model to mine but mine goes the other way around. If thats on your inlet, water travelling from bottom to top, my co2 insert is at the top.
Try it, it might work?


----------



## fleabilly (17 Oct 2012)

Flipped it,
Same result.
Originally I tried putting on the intake...
Forcing bubbles through the canister,
But was too noisy in the end and difficult to regulate.
All I can think is that it MIT have damaged it in some way.
I use to see tiny misty bubbles. But now just big ones...
Could get better results just putting airline in the tank.

R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Oct 2012)

Think people experience problems with clogging? I would say maybe being on the inlet to filter, it got clogged quickly by debris mate.

Try a toothbrush?


----------



## fleabilly (17 Oct 2012)

Yes 
I thought that,
But it is just a porous tube that attaches to your filter system. The co2 is the only thing that travels through the porous tube, and in only one direction. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Antipofish (17 Oct 2012)

fleabilly said:
			
		

> Yes
> I thought that,
> But it is just a porous tube that attaches to your filter system. The co2 is the only thing that travels through the porous tube, and in only one direction.
> 
> ...



I don't want to sound argumentative or contradictory, but you are completely wrong here.  They most certainly DO get clogged with minute bits of debris.  I can tell you that from experience.  I took mine off, cleaned it with a brush and immediately noticed better diffusion.  Some people even soak theirs, but I am not familiar with what solution they use.  If you put it on the inlet (which is not where it is meant to go, although I recognise people do put it there) then it will naturally get dirty quicker, in the same way that your filter pipes get dirty.  As the saying goes mate, "SH1T STICKS"


----------



## fleabilly (17 Oct 2012)

I welcome your thought.
Nothing good n the telly tonight.
Why not try to clean the diffuser. Might give me some satisfying feeling of accomplishment before the day is out.

I have read that a 50/50 bleach solution. 
But I may try the brush first.

Cheers

R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fleabilly (18 Oct 2012)

You were right.
Success!
50/50 bleach...
1 hour.
Then bled co2 through it when it was in the bleach.
Cleaned it thoroughly.
Now it looks like it is snowing in my tank.

Cheers

R 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mortis (28 Oct 2012)

Another reason for the larger bubbles could be a high bps and a filter flow rate that is not fast enough to handle it. Say 4-5 bps on a 700lph filter or something if you get my meaning. The water isnt flowing fast enough to carry away the microbubbles so the end up joining to form larger ones


----------

